# La Molina



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Una fotos tomadas hace un par de días con la cámara de una amiga: 





















































































































































































Espero que les haya gustado .


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Qué parte de La Molina son las primeras fotos?...no reconozco


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Eso está a la espalda de Molina plaza... buenas fotos :tongue:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazo tu thread Fedox! Me gusta mucho esa zona de La Molina.

Al parecer le gantaste a Clau.


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

bravo el recorrido muy bonito....

off topìc: que buena resolucion de camara q modelo es???


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

sebvill said:


> Qué parte de La Molina son las primeras fotos?...no reconozco


Tal como lo dijo *ClauDia*, es más o menos la parte detrás del Molina Plaza, por donde queda el cole Altair.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

arquimario88 said:


> bravo el recorrido muy bonito....
> 
> off topìc: que buena resolucion de camara q modelo es???


Mmm ni idea :S Voy a ver si te consigo el modelo y te lo digo por PM.

Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheveres fotos......La Molina como siempre bacan.


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

*chevere*

no conosco ese distrito,se ve muy moderno y bonito,se parece a San Borja,me gusta,quiero conocerlo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Con razón no lo identificaba, nunca he ido atrás del Molina Plaza. Se ve mejor de lo que pensaba que era.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Què bien fedox, ahora resultaste todo un fotògrafo. Buenas fotos.*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bonita zona y bonitas fotos, Fedox. ¿Qué monumento es el que se ve en el parque?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonito y sobretodo tranquilo !


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Bonitas fotos!! Esa zona es bastante tranqui... waaaa  por la casa de mi ex hno:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Se ven bien tus fotos Piero, se ve que has mejorado con la camara y el fotochó xD!!! Aunque tu firma esta un toke grande .


----------



## rascacielosEnLIMA (May 26, 2007)

Acá también unas fotos de La Molina (en el día del censo)
Esta es la Javier Prado, a la altura de la IBM (como ven no hay carros porque era el día del censo).










































Esta foto es de mi calle (ya anocheciendo):








Esta nube parece la nave del día de la independencia (plop!):nuts:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

El Templo de los Mormones siempre me ha gustado


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Alguien me puede decir ¿Cuàntos habitantes tiene actualmente La Molina ?*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Un culo... y dos culos si cuentas La Musa.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muy interesantes las fotos. Còmo ha crecido la Molina. Una pregunta por favor, cuál es el templo de los mormones? no sabía que los había en Lima, yo veo por HBO la serie Big Love que trata de un grupo de familias mormones en Utah que son polígamos, cosa que está prohibida por ley en ese estado. Tengo una amiga que fue casada con un mormón, pero ella me dice que su esposo no practicaba la poligamia, al menos hasta lo que ella sabe, ya que está divorciada de él.*


----------



## rascacielosEnLIMA (May 26, 2007)

Yo tengo más fotos como la última; si quieres las pongo...
Acá están:


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

yo hice el cole en La Molina... debo decir que es chevere porque no està tan contaminada como el resto de Lima... pero en invierno hacia un frio de M!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

darkangel87 said:


> yo hice el cole en La Molina... debo decir que es chevere porque no està tan contaminada como el resto de Lima... *pero en invierno hacia un frio de M!*


Nada que ver, hace frío pero en otras partes de Lima es peor, como Miraflores o San Miguel, por ejemplo.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

rascacielosEnLIMA said:


>


^^^^Ah!!!! se vienen los aliens, jajajajajaja La Molina tiene muy buen clima, en primavera hay más solcito, y es mas tibio, en verano si es un horno!!!!!!!!!! Por suerte mi tío tenia piscina!!!!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

^^

Que nube tan rara no me esperaba ver esta clase de nubes en Lima.


----------

